# Winegard antenna problem



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

My wind up antenna has failed, seemingly the circuit board at the mast head is faulty (odd how eight years in the rain can be detrimental :roll: ). Does anybody know if these can be repaired or replaced rather than buying the whole bit of kit?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you be sure its the head... contact Duncan @ Star Spangled Spanner for advice.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Yes, it was Duncan who checked it out and diagnosed the faulty pcb.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My advice... its an awesome set up when it works, just shell out and you'll have a fantastic system for many years to come


----------

